# group work



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

oral presentations are bad enough but I also don't like group work

ironically, these two are the most sought after skills for fresh college graduates :hide 


I end up being the third wheel and staying in the background not saying much. I don't contribute anything.. I just follow. 
I really hate myself sometimes, meeting the group outside of class is such a hassle.. it's something I hate doing. 
I go there, just listen, copy stuff down and go home. I don't contribute and have a hard time being natural. No one even look in my direction when I do talk... it's like I have no respect anywhere


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Seriously.

I'm taking one class that involves actually discussing things in class, and a group presentation, and stuff like that, and it _should_ be a fairly easy class... but it's killing me far worse than my "hard" engineering classes.

Ha? :um


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I am way to anal for group work. I'm having to do a project with somebody else right now and I'm not digging it too much. He's a good worker and wants to contribute but I have a certain standard and way of doing things and he is messing it up :lol


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

hmm group work...I can do it, I prefer not to. If someone doesn't like how quiet I am they usually ask me "so you're being quiet, what do YOU think?" And then I'm glad to give my two cents. Otherwise I just follow along with the talkers.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I really hated doing group work in college. The only thing is it's a really good opportunity to get to know other students and possibly make new friends. I made a few good friends that way.


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

group work sucks. I usually lay back and try to not draw too much attention to myself. WHen I was younger I like being in control in groups and "showed leadership quailities", well that's what it said on my report cards anyways. Now i'm the complete opposite >.<
Whatever working with people is overrated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Group work sucks....here is a function of productivity

productivity = average productivity (0 to 1) / number of people in the group

:lol


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

daaaaave said:


> Group work sucks....here is a function of productivity
> 
> productivity = average productivity (0 to 1) / number of people in the group
> 
> :lol


You need to draw a graph like a good little econ major should :lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

kikachuck said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > Group work sucks....here is a function of productivity
> ...












LOL I was bored :lol


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

:rofl


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

When I was in college and had to do group work, I used to sit there and pray no one would point out the fact that I wasn't contributing anything. I tried to minimize the chances of that happening by sometimes throwing in a "oh yeah that's a good idea" or nodding my head in agreement. But in reality, I had no f'n clue what people were talking about half the time because I was too focused on my anxiety.


----------

